# Ufficiale: Del Piero al Sydney



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

Da calciomercato.com
Del Piero: niente Liverpool, va a Sydney

04 settembre alle 20:15

Accordo raggiunto tra Alessandro Del Piero e l'FC Sydney. Secondo Sky Sport è già pronto il contratto per l'ex bandiera bianconera, che dovrebbe essere firmato domani.

18.00 Secondo Sky Sport l'FC Sydney resta in vantaggio sul Liverpool nella corsa ad Alessandro Del Piero.

17.00 Secondo rumors che arrivano dall'Inghilterra su Del Piero ci sarebbero anche il Southampton e soprattutto il Liverpool, che dopo la partenza di Carroll cerca un attaccante svincolato per aumentare le soluzioni nel reparto offensivo.

15.00 Due strade, un bivio. Per Alessandro Del Piero, il futuro si restringe sempre più verso due opzioni. La prima è legata al Sydney, passi in avanti dopo l’incontro di ieri. Resta in pista anche il Southampton, tentazione Premier League. Con la chiusura delle liste Champions, non sono più praticabili le piste Olympiacos e Braga, scartate ieri. Da entrambe era stato offerto un contratto, ma Alex ora decide. Tra Sydney e Southampton. (Gianlucadimarzio.com)

Alessandro Del Piero avrebbe firmato per il Sydney. Lo annuncia sul proprio sito Daily Telegraph australiano secondo cui l'annuncio verrà dato ufficialmente domani a Torino alle 11 ora italiana. L'ex capitano bianconero dovrebbe guadagnare 2 milioni di dollari (l'equivalente di circa 1 milione e 600mila euro) per una stagione.

Secondo indiscrezioni raccolte da Generazioneditalenti.com, Alessandro Del Piero potrebbe annunciare il passaggio alla compagine australiana dei Sydney FC in una conferenza stampa programmata nella giornata di domani alle ore 11:00 a Torino. Si vocifera di un contratto da 2 milioni di dollari, record per la A-League.

RASSEGNA STAMPA Nuovo incontro con i vertici del Sydney, Southampton e Olympiacos le alternative. Del Piero, l'Australia si avvicina. Sarà dall'altra parte del mondo, ma l'Australia non è mai stata così vicina per Alessandro Del Piero. Il Sydney adesso non è soltanto più un'ipotesi affascinante per chiudere la propria carriera dopo i 19 anni di Juve, ma una trattativa concreta che può concludersi con l'ingaggio dell'ex capitano bianconero. Dopo l'incontro di ieri negli uffici torinesi dell'ex e la cena per approfondire la situazione, Del Piero si sta convincendo che la possibilità di diventare l'uomo-immagine del calcio australiano non deve essere così brutta. Allo stesso tempo, però, la porta viene tenuta aperta a favore del Southampton e dei greci dell'Olympiacos. Sono giorni decisivi questi per il futuro di Pinturicchio.

«L'ipotesi Sydney resta aperta, ma ne parleremo ancora: ci sono alcuni aspetti da approfondire», è il commento diffuso da Stefano Del Piero, fratello-manager di Alessandro, dopo il lungo incontro con i dirigenti australiani. Sul piatto c'è un ricco biennale e la possibilità di vivere un'esperienza all'estero di alto livello con la propria famiglia. Il Sydney venerdì aveva già annunciato un accordo, salvo poi fare marcia indietro dopo la smentita dei Del Piero, ma ora fa sul serio e conta di chiudere la partita entro giovedì. «Sono fiducioso per la firma», ha spiegato Tony Pignata, ad del club australiano. (Gianluca Odennino - La Stampa)

LA GIORNATA DI IERI: 23.00 Alessandro Del Piero sta discutendo con l'Olympiakos riguardo ad un possibile trasferimento dell'ex Pinturicchio in terra greca. Secondo quanto riporta la stampa ellenica, infatti, il club avrebbe offerto al 37enne Del Piero un anno di contratto a 2.2 milioni di euro, con opzione per una seconda stagione.

Del Piero è stato avvicinato anche a Celtic, Sion, Fc Sydney e Liverpool: "Al momento non posso dire altro se non che siamo in contatto - le parole di Stefano Del Piero, fratello e agente del giocatore - siate pazienti. E' un problema di ore, poi capiremo se Alessandro giocherà o meno con l'Olympiakos".

21.55 Si e' concluso l'incontro tra l'entourage di Alessandro Del Piero e i dirigenti del Sydney Fc, guidati dall'amministratore delegato Tony Pignata, che sono giunti a Torino per convincere l'ex capitano della Juventus a giocare nel campionato australiano. Da quanto e' trapelato, non sarebbe stato raggiunto alcun accordo: la trattativa deve ancora essere approfondita. (Ansa)

19.15 Il futuro di Alessandro Del Piero potrebbe essere in Australia e più precisamente nel Sydney FC. Gli emissari della squadra australiana sono a Torino per parlare proprio del futuro di Alex.

Una delle migliori statistiche migliori (se così si può dire...) della carriera di Zeljko Kalac è quella di non aver mai permesso ad Alessandro Del Piero di segnargli. Per il portiere australiano, infatti, quattro presenze con la maglia del Perugia e due con quella del Milan contro Del Piero, ma nessun gol da parte dell'Ex Pinturicchio.

Ora i due potrebbero riabbracciarsi, visto che Kalac è l'allenatore dei portieri al Sydney FC: "Non penso che gli australiani possa capire quanto grande sia Del Piero. E' più di un giocatore, è un marchio - ha detto Kalac all'Herald Tribune nella notte - noi tutti speriamo che questo accordo si possa trovare".

Kalac prosegue: 'Alex ha 37 anni ma potrebbe benissimo giocare ancora 2-3 stagioni; ha giocato abbastanza nell'ultima stagione e sta bene. Pensate cosa potrebbero imparare i giovani da lui. Per me può arrivare: tanto non mi ha mai segnato e non potrebbe farlo nemmeno ora", conclude sorridendo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

se la sta prendendo comoda il caro Alex


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Mah, secondo me doveva scegliere un campionato con più visibilità


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

io volevo che andava al Sion di Gattuso


----------



## E81 (4 Settembre 2012)

Se sceglie l'Australia, decide proprio di cambiare vita. Lo stile di vita, la lingua... mi chiedo come mai abbia deciso di cambiare completamente. E' una scelta davvero "coraggiosa" per così dire.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> Se sceglie l'Australia, decide proprio di cambiare vita. Lo stile di vita, la lingua... mi chiedo come mai abbia deciso di cambiare completamente. E' una scelta davvero "coraggiosa" per così dire.



...magari ci rimane poco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Settembre 2012)

qualche anno in europa secondo me poteva ancora farlo


----------



## E81 (4 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...magari ci rimane poco.



ma fa saltare la scuola ai figli così? 
Bon, io ragiono dal mio mondo, che è sicuramente diverso dal suo, ma se ne va per qualche mese, non fa perdere tempo ai figli? Vabbè mi faccio un sacco di problemi che non mi riguardano affatto xD


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> ma fa saltare la scuola ai figli così?
> Bon, io ragiono dal mio mondo, che è sicuramente diverso dal suo, ma se ne va per qualche mese, non fa perdere tempo ai figli? Vabbè mi faccio un sacco di problemi che non mi riguardano affatto xD



Li manderà al Cepu.


----------



## E81 (4 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Li manderà al Cepu.



ma esiste ancora? xD
Il Cepu è fallito dopo che ci è andato lui, secondo me xD


----------



## S T B (4 Settembre 2012)

Non è un mercenario, perché c'erano posti dove poteva guadagnare parecchio di più. Sono dubbioso sulle motivazioni che ti può dare il campionato australiano: al massimo puoi arrivare al mondiale per club.
Mi sa che in europa tremava al sol pensiero di poter giocare contro la juve...


----------



## prd7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Basta, non se ne può più. Scelga una squadra e basta. I giornalisti ci stanno marciando di brutto. Rispetto per Alex ma ora davvero basta, sta diventando una situazione stucchevole.


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

Adesso, a parte tutto, ma cacchio lui stesso ha detto di sentirsi in formissima e via discorrendo e cosa fa? rifiuta Liverpool per andare a Sidney? Va bene la bella vita etc, però Liverpool, calcisticamente è una della città top del mondo.


----------



## smallball (5 Settembre 2012)

in bocca al lupo e buona fortuna


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Settembre 2012)

Sidney più che un'esperienza calcistica la vedo come un'esperienza di vita, e in più senza faticare troppo può essere ancora un calciatore molto importante!


----------



## ReyMilan (5 Settembre 2012)

Mi aspettavo che Alex andava in Cina o negli USA xD


----------



## Sindaco (5 Settembre 2012)

3 milioni e mezzo: una vera e propria scelta di vita...


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2012)

Un giocatore che chi ama il calcio non può che amarlo. Uno dei pochi gobbi degni di rispetto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Adesso, a parte tutto, ma cacchio lui stesso ha detto di sentirsi in formissima e via discorrendo e cosa fa? rifiuta Liverpool per andare a Sidney? Va bene la bella vita etc, però Liverpool, calcisticamente è una della città top del mondo.


Del Piero l'aveva detto che dopo la Juve non avrebbe giocato in Europa ed è stato di parola, solo rispetto per giocatori come lui.


----------



## Marilson (5 Settembre 2012)

in bocca al lupo alex


----------



## JulesWinnfield (5 Settembre 2012)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo giocare in Premier...pazienza!
in bocca al lupo!


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2012)

Forte , e' stato forte ma quanto ci hanno marciato sopra..pare il giocatore piu' forte della storia del calcio.


----------



## Cm Punk (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Forte , e' stato forte ma quanto ci hanno marciato sopra..pare il giocatore piu' forte della storia del calcio.


Ecco questo sarebbe un interessante argomento di discussione
Alex è stato uno dei più grandi in assoluto calciatori italiani oppure è un po troppo venerato qua in italia?
Sinceramente lo ritengo un grande campione, però non il più grande in assoluto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Settembre 2012)

totti probabilmente gli è già superiore,per non parlare di baggio...ma ovviamente onore ad alex


----------



## Marilson (5 Settembre 2012)

macchia indelebile i gol sbagliati con la francia nella finale degli europei, e l'aver giocato più di baggio ai mondiali del 98


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Settembre 2012)

Buona fortuna campione!


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (5 Settembre 2012)

Modificate il titolo in ufficiale


----------



## pennyhill (5 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Ecco questo sarebbe un interessante argomento di discussione
> Alex è stato uno dei più grandi in assoluto calciatori italiani oppure è un po troppo venerato qua in italia?
> Sinceramente lo ritengo un grande campione, però non il più grande in assoluto.



Il più grande no, troppo venerato non credo.

Ottavo marcatore di sempre in A, il quinto se consideriamo solo i giocatori italiani.
Secondo italiano (dopo Inzaghi) per gol realizzati nelle coppe europee.
Con Baggio è il quarto marcatore di sempre nella storia della nazionale.

Se consideriamo che dal grave infortunio ha perso comunque molto, ha fatto sicuramente tantissimo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Forte , e' stato forte ma quanto ci hanno marciato sopra..pare il giocatore piu' forte della storia del calcio.


Sono d'accordo, certe volte pare si stia parlando di Maradona o Pelè.


----------



## Kundera (5 Settembre 2012)

.


----------



## tamba84 (5 Settembre 2012)

un grandissimo avversario e un grande campione!


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Del Piero l'aveva detto che dopo la Juve non avrebbe giocato in Europa ed è stato di parola, solo rispetto per giocatori come lui.



Beh, a me pare abbia trattato praticamente con tutti: Sion, Tottenahm, Liverpool e Celtic


----------



## Cutolo™ (5 Settembre 2012)

Merita ogni fortuna possibile. Ancor prima del campione, una persona correttissima.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2012)

Al massimo poteva andare o nel campionato scozzese o in quello svizzero, ma in Premier League secondo me non ci sarebbe mai andato, perchè a quanto pare Alex non vuole più giocare a livelli altissimi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

ha fatto benissimio a non andare in Premier...rischiava di fare figuracce perchè ormai ha 38 anni


----------



## Hammer (5 Settembre 2012)

Non mi dispiace il non rivederlo in Serie A


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ha fatto benissimio a non andare in Premier...rischiava di fare figuracce perchè ormai ha 38 anni



Ha scelto, di fatto, un campionato dilettantistico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

si e ha fatto bene, come Beckham a Los Angeles


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

sarebbe servito in Champions alla giuve......meglio così!!


----------

